# Bioweaponx Wishlist



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just figured I would start a new thread for new things we would like on this new rom. It would be better then clogging up the Devs thread with B.S. 
BTW...Love the rom guys!!!

So then....
I would love to see it deblurred.
Power menu - options for reboot and recovery.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

003 (should) have the power menu..... Rev said it did so if it doesnt then make sure your on 003.
Already on the "to do" list


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cool. Ok I will check. Anyways hope you dont mind I started this thread. Thanks.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Nah, its cool. Would like to get ideas from users anyways


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

No power control reboot here either, what about the theme chooser and some lockscreens? Im sure the theme chooser is complicated, i havent found any info on how its done and ive looked. Just a thought, still running 003 perfectly, its a very smooth rom.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok, ill look into that then.....

Theme chooser pretty much wont happen while based off blur. Lockscreens might be a bit over my head, I'll look into it though.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

